# The Pudden does tricks



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden would like to show off all the tricks her mama taught her - for payment of course 


she jumpeth




 
she rolleth over




 
she dieth most prettily




 
she speaketh


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful and SMART!!!!!!Way to go Pudden!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden is so smart....she does very dead dog very well. I love her tricks...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is very talented. Pudden is the best of both worlds, beautiful and smart.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Kewl... I love the dead trick...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"tail, Bang!" rofl!!!! I just love the Pudden.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She is so stinkin' adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I heart you Pudden!!!!!!!


(Now get her to sit on her haunches, (name it 'Reach for the sky!') THEN shoot her!)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Job You Two!! Long Winters...ayup...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

is there no end to Pudden's talents
I love the shoot the tail bit in the dead dog video sooooooo funny lol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I so enjoyed that - thank you Pudden.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

way to go pudden! very clever doggie!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

The Pudden should be in Hollywood! What a star the Pud is!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL. I love the way she played dead...the tail was the slow death. 

And I love the jump. 

Very good job.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!! Great tricks!! I bang Max and he rolls on his belly with a smile on his face and his tail a'wagging. I tell my friends it's the Golden play dead trick.  She is awesome at it!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pudden is the mosteth, smarteth doggie!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a duo you two make! And the 'connection' you share is so very special. 
We love you both!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

What a good dog the Pudden is. "Tail bang"...love it!

Give Pudden a hug & treats for me!

Jeff


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the dead dog trick! Too cute when her little tail came back to life!LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tail Bang - hilarious!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pudden is so disciplined, how did you teach her to do those tricks?
Just love you and your Pudden!
MERRY CHRISTMAS................


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Bob Dylan said:


> Pudden is so disciplined, how did you teach her to do those tricks?
> Just love you and your Pudden!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS................


Lol thanks all. It's easy to teach when they're as food-obsessed as the Pudden. She will do anything for a treat...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a smart girl! I love the play dead one!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Pudden is soooo clever - love the dead dog, so funny when the tail just can't help a wag.


----------

